# Considering 1st Fortis (PVD Pilot Pro)



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, funds are very tight, and I thought another watch purchase was out of the question. However, I have quickly fallen in love with Fortis. I 1st noticed them while spending some time in Europe, and have wanted one for the collection. At 1st, they I was looking at models WAY out of my price range, but have found a few non-chronographs that really catch my eye.










The top choice is a PVD Pilot Pro (with PVD bracelet) for about $840 Grey market. Does anyone have experience with the PVD Fortis'? Is this excessively low/high for this model watch?

I am still doing my research on this one, and can let the offer pass if someone lets me know that I will likely have the opportunity again. However, the ability to purchase it is there (by a slim amount).

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

hi,
good choice in the brand.
$840 isn't bad for that watch.
if buying a Grey Market piece, be aware that I don't think they come with
any sort of warranty.
And, from the sounds of your post, you don't have a ton of excess
funds so I'd be careful spending that kind of money and not having
some sort of piece of mind.
if you want to contact me via PM, we can go over purchase options 
and models. (I have a buddy thats an Authorized Dealer)
Either way, good luck with your search and hopefully you'll be joining
the Fortis crew soon. :-!

best,


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I am ok with gray market, but would prefer AD if prices were close. I have contacted a few people about this exact model used. This would prevent any problems with the backup funds dropping lower than I would like. I feel bad purchasing 3 watches in one month, especially when I swore off big purchases. I blame the forum!

PM Sent.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

You can get this model new from an AD for $899. An additional $59 seems well worth it for warranty/service.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, that is a great choice for a 1st Fortis! :-! Grab one while you still can though, they are not making those anymore. I also agree with Steve, go with an AD if this purchase is a stretch, it is worth it, esp. w/ Steve's guy you don't sacrifice anything. 

Good luck, let us know how you make out...


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for the reply. I would prefer getting a used model if I can find one. However, if I go new, it will likely not be the PVD model. Both are great looking, and I can't wait to own the 7750.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Finally tracked it down. Sorry I am not very good with the camera, but here is a picture of the new baby. My strap/bracelet equipment isn't going to be in for a while, so I need to take a trip to the jewelers after work to have it fitted. I am very happy with the finish, and have set it to the German Day setting (I spent 3 months learning German in Austria, and it reminds me of the experience). It has a VERY loud ticking, which I actually enjoy. I can hear it from arms length away when it is quiet.

And here is is with its new friends:


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow Darold, that Pilot looks great, congrats! :-! I know you were eagerly awaiting it. Btw I love that my Fortis ticks really loudly too, there's something really soothing about it. Wear it well. |>


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I am actually going to bed now and have it on the nightstand. it sounds like a metronome on speed. I'll let you know if my dreams occur in fast forward!


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I have had the watch on the wrist for a few hours now. I have to say I love the dial to case ratio combined with the contrast. Definitely a very unique watch. Unfortunately, I am a little disappointed with the bracelet. I was excited to find that teh watch wasn't too heavy, but the band is so light it feels a little chintzy. I can live with the basic clasp, but the links are a little thin and extremely light. Is this only on the PVD, or do the SS models have the same problem? Is this even a problem, or just me anticipating then receiving something else. Either way, I love the watch, and have no other complains. 

I had a discussion about the bracelet quality with the dealer who did the sizing for me. He seemed extremely interested in the watch, and asked about the brand etc. He had never heard of the brand, and after I told him there were no authorized Fortis dealers in Atlanta, he asked what the price point was for the brand (this seemed odd to me). I couldn't tell if he thought I was joking or if he didn't believe there was a market for Fortis in Atlanta, but the conversation came to a halt. 

Is Fortis that obscure a brand?


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Might he have inquired about price point due to his interest in carrying the brand?

Fortis is certainly "off the beaten path," but has been in business a long time with a very good worldwide reputation amongst anyone interested in nicer watches. I would expect most experienced watch shops to recognize the brand.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't really think of Fortis until I spent a few months in Austria. Almost every watch retailer in Vienna had them in the window. But they started at 1,000 Euro's. I really liked the style, but that was too much for me. I quickly put them out of my mind until I found this forum through some research on another watch. It seems that Fortis is more popular outside of the US. Why would this be, since we can get them for a lower price than those overseas?


----------

